
Why being honest matters the horrors of dealing with LinkedIN support - ktamiola
https://hackernoon.com/why-being-honest-matters-the-horrors-of-dealing-with-linkedin-support-dd30d4e9bcc7#.a5wjmdjhv
======
JSeymourATL
> To LinkedIN support: “Primum non nocere”

Very amusing - nice use of Latin.

